# Punk Ipa Recipe Critique/ Recipe Wanted



## glaab (20/7/11)

Hi guys,

anyone got a recipe for punk ipa? Please post it here if you have b4 I go broke paying uncle dan $75 a box.  
I've made up the recipe below from what info I could get off the web. I started with even amounts of the 4 hops then
I've backed off the Simcoe a bit because I find it's pretty overpowering [even though i'm a big fan] and makes APA's taste like fruit punch to my palate, backed off the NS a bit too because I don't taste much of it in there. It tastes like a fair load of Columbus or Centennial to me but since there's none of either in there I guess that comes from the Chinook and Ahtanum. I think they'll give me tha grapefruit and bitter mandarine flavours which dominate it. AIPA seems a pretty forgiving style so I hope it wont be too far out. It's about 5g/l at the moment but maybe 6-7 is more like it? Any sensible opinions about the hops schedule would be appreciated. Cheers.

ps, BS2 has put all the NS adds at the bottom for some reason
, AHB wouldn't let me upload a BS2 file [*.bsmx] so I saved it as a BS1 file



View attachment punk_ipa.bsm





PUNK AIPA 50L July/11 
American IPA 
Type: Partial Mash Date: 15/06/2011 
Batch Size (fermenter): 50.00 l Brewer: Chris 
Boil Size: 5.00 l Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Equipment 
End of Boil Volume 4.50 l Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 % 
Final Bottling Volume: 50.00 l Est Mash Efficiency 0.0 % 
Fermentation: My Aging Profile Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 
Taste Notes: 46IBU__ 5.5%
Ingredients


Ingredients
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
0.25 kg Light Dry Extract (8.0 SRM) Dry Extract 3 3.0 % 
4.50 kg Pale Liquid Extract (8.0 SRM) Extract 21 54.5 % 
1.50 kg Amber Liquid Extract (12.5 SRM) Extract 22 18.2 % 
0.25 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM) Grain 1 3.0 % 
0.25 kg Caraamber (30.0 SRM) Grain 2 3.0 % 
20.00 g Ahtanum [5.20 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 4 5.8 IBUs 
20.00 g Chinook [13.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 14.5 IBUs 
14.00 g Simcoe [12.20 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 9 4.7 IBUs 
21.00 g Ahtanum [5.20 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 6 3.0 IBUs 
21.00 g Chinook [11.50 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 7 6.7 IBUs 
21.00 g Ahtanum [5.20 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 11 1.2 IBUs 
14.00 g Simcoe [12.20 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 14 1.9 IBUs 
21.00 g Chinook [11.50 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 12 2.7 IBUs 
21.00 g Chinook [11.50 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 16 0.0 IBUs 
14.00 g Simcoe [12.20 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 18 0.0 IBUs 
21.00 g Ahtanum [5.20 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 15 0.0 IBUs 
2.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 mins) Other 10 - 
1.00 kg Dextrose [ Corn Sugar ] (0.0 SRM) Sugar 23 12.1 % 
2.0 pkg Safale American Ale (Fermentis #US-05) [11.50 ml] Yeast 19 - 
14.00 g Nelson Sauvin [10.70 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 8 4.1 IBUs 
14.00 g Nelson Sauvin [10.70 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 13 1.7 IBUs 
14.00 g Nelson Sauvin [10.70 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 17 0.0 IBUs 
0.50 kg Light Dry Extract (8.0 SRM) Dry Extract 20 6.1 % 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.051 SG Measured Original Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.010 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.4 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.6 % 
Bitterness: 46.2 IBUs Calories: 90.2 kcal/l 
Est Color: 8.0 SRM


----------



## Tim (20/7/11)

There was a recipe in BYO magazine a while ago, I'm sure you can track it down on the Interwebs using Google. BrewDog revamped the recipe for Punk IPA late last year though so I am not sure if that recipe would reflect the old or the new version of the brew.


----------



## Supra-Jim (20/7/11)

I have this mag at home, but a quick Google brings up this:

http://www.homebrewchatter.com/board/archi...php/t-9308.html

With reference to another thread humming along at the moment, one might suggest you send forward your question to CAMRA h34r: 

Cheers SJ


----------



## glaab (20/7/11)

Thanks for the replies fellas. I tried that recipe last yr and it was more like niels centenarillo pale ale than like punk, but less hoppy. Dunno where that recipe came from but the old punk had chinook b-saaz and xtal not columbus ahtanum and amarillo. I like the new ipa better and want to make an AIPA more along those lines. I'm pretty sure I have the hops strains and the IBUs right but the ratio and timing of the hops additions I'm no t too sure about. I might just have to chug down a few hundred litres of swill before I get it right :beerbang:


----------



## spaced (20/7/11)

glaab said:


> Thanks for the replies fellas. I tried that recipe last yr and it was more like niels centenarillo pale ale than like punk, but less hoppy. Dunno where that recipe came from but the old punk had chinook b-saaz and xtal not columbus ahtanum and amarillo. I like the new ipa better and want to make an AIPA more along those lines. I'm pretty sure I have the hops strains and the IBUs right but the ratio and timing of the hops additions I'm no t too sure about. I might just have to chug down a few hundred litres of swill before I get it right :beerbang:



Hi Glaab,

Hope this link helps

http://www.thehomebrewforum.co.uk/viewtopi...=14&t=16556

Let us know how you go.


----------



## Newbee(r) (20/7/11)

Tim said:


> There was a recipe in BYO magazine a while ago, I'm sure you can track it down on the Interwebs using Google. BrewDog revamped the recipe for Punk IPA late last year though so I am not sure if that recipe would reflect the old or the new version of the brew.




It doesn't reflect either but does make a cracking beer. I am drinking the exact recipe from the 250 clones BYO edition and I reckon they are short IBUs by a good 20 points. 

It's basically a crapload of amarillo hops dry hopped - suggest 50g for a couple of weeks in a secondary if you really want to be sure. Bittering hop of choice will get the job done but columbus or any other high AA is a good bet. The following recipe I built following the clone to get something closer to the bitterness profile that defines the beer and a bit more rounded flavour through subbing a couple of amarillo additions with some cascade :

American IPA

Original Gravity (OG): 1.056 (P): 13.8
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (P): 3.6
Alcohol (ABV): 5.50 %
Colour (SRM): 9.5 (EBC): 18.7
Bitterness (IBU): 72.8 

70% Maris Otter Malt
25% Pilsner
5% Crystal 80

1.3 g/L Columbus (14.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.3 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
1.3 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
1.7 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)


Single step Infusion at 66C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 20C with Wyeast 1056 - American Ale

I used the pilsner malt to balance out the flavour of the Marris and keep the colour light and red.


----------



## spaced (21/7/11)

Thanks for the recipe NewBee&reg; really looking forward to trying this hop combo.


----------



## Acasta (29/9/11)

Anyone drinking one of these recipes? How'd it turn out?


----------



## Newbee(r) (29/9/11)

Acasta said:


> Anyone drinking one of these recipes? How'd it turn out?




I know I am biased, mine turned out trumps - but I couldn't call it a clone though. racking and dry hopping in a secondary for a couple of weeks seems to give the hop profile a further boost. I would probably bump the columbus 60 min addition up next time to 1.5 or so.


----------

